# January ride for fish n chips



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

Hi all,

As part of my New Year's plans I intend to ride at least one 100 mile journey a month. A target that I believe I can achieve if I apply myself. January is a bit of a tough month due to other responsibilities but it's been suggested I do a ride to Southend (or Bognor or Brighton) for Fish n Chips. Anyone fancy accompanying me on this madness?

Current thoughts are an early start, likely meeting in Sloane Square due to the facilities (coffee n cakes) on either the 29th or the 30th. Suggestions, preferred date and routes will be appreciated.

Abs

PS: Happy New Year


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As part of my New Year's plans I intend to ride at least one 100 mile journey a month. A target that I believe I can achieve if I apply myself. January is a bit of a tough month due to other responsibilities but it's been suggested I do a ride to Southend (or Bognor or Brighton) for Fish n Chips. Anyone fancy accompanying me on this madness?
> 
> ...



Hi Abs,

Always available for a 100 miler.... Don't forget though that (hopefully in Jan) there is the Not a Xmas ride to Bognor.

I'd quite like to do Hastings and back if that's a possibility.

M


----------



## redjedi (6 Jan 2011)

I'd be up for this and any others you want to plan as I've got a target to reach this year so need as many long rides as possible. 

Not sure if I can do the last weekend of the Jan yet as I may have to work 1 or both days


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Hi Abs,
> 
> Always available for a 100 miler.... Don't forget though that (hopefully in Jan) there is the Not a Xmas ride to Bognor.
> 
> ...



Ah I'd not been keeping up and hadn't realised that one was coming up. I'd prefer to do a day ride as there'll be plenty of FNRttCs to join in with if I'm struggling to meet my count. Hastings maybe a bit far as a warm up for the year, how about Whitstable? Slightly further than Southend and I suspect a nicer ride as well not having to go through Ilford/Romford. :?

Up for Hastings later in the year though which would be 150miles for me.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Ah I'd not been keeping up and hadn't realised that one was coming up. I'd prefer to do a day ride as there'll be plenty of FNRttCs to join in with if I'm struggling to meet my count. Hastings maybe a bit far as a warm up for the year, how about Whitstable? Slightly further than Southend and I suspect a nicer ride as well not having to go through Ilford/Romford. :?
> 
> Up for Hastings later in the year though which would be 150miles for me.
> 
> Abs



Whitstable sounds good to me. I suppose we'll have to do it at fairly short notice depending on weather etc but except for the Bognor ride I've got free weekends all Jan.


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Whitstable sounds good to me. I suppose we'll have to do it at fairly short notice depending on weather etc but except for the Bognor ride I've got free weekends all Jan.



Without having to trawl through the thread, when is the Bognor ride?


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Without having to trawl through the thread, when is the Bognor ride?



It's currently scheduled for the 21st Jan with an alternative date of Feb 18th should the Jan one prove a no-goer.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2011)

29th I have other plans for, 30th I've pencilled in for my Audax debut (if you think you're mad, Abs, that'll only be 140-odd miles for me!)- and the train timetable rules out getting to London early on a Sunday anyway. But I'll certainly keep a look out for future rides. And don't forget I'm by the seaside


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

StuAff said:


> 29th I have other plans for, 30th I've pencilled in for my Audax debut (if you think you're mad, Abs, that'll only be 140-odd miles for me!)- and the train timetable rules out getting to London early on a Sunday anyway. But I'll certainly keep a look out for future rides. And don't forget I'm by the seaside



Whitstable ends up being 140 for me as well. 

I would love to do London to Cambridge for lunch via back roads that I planned and rode last year. Thinking May for that to coincide with my Birthday.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Whitstable ends up being 140 for me as well.
> 
> I would love to do London to Cambridge for lunch via back roads that I planned and rode last year. Thinking May for that to coincide with my Birthday.



Ooh my birthday is in May too.


----------



## gbs (6 Jan 2011)

I might be up for this, particularly if you head, as originally suggested, towards B'ton. Uncertainties are 1) weather and that obviously applies to all; and 2) clearance from medics expected on 19th. The full 100 miles may be a little ambitious following a 3 monthh layoff so I will bring a railcard. Earlyish start I presume.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2011)

Southend is good for me.... and one of those dates too....


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jan 2011)

Ok, Southend it is then. I'll take a peak at the ride data from the FNRttC and jot up a potential route trying to skip the the less picturesque trunk roads but from memory this may mean heading north through the likes of Epping and Abridge. Is there a feasible way of skipping the east end by travelling south of the river and crossing or will that depend upon numbers?

EDIT: Ooops sorry GBS didn't see your post. :?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Ok, Southend it is then. I'll take a peak at the ride data from the FNRttC and jot up a potential route trying to skip the the less picturesque trunk roads but from memory this may mean heading north through the likes of Epping and Abridge. Is there a feasible way of skipping the east end by travelling south of the river and crossing or will that depend upon numbers?





Hooray for Southend...





Topcat know's a good daytime route....
If we go south of the River then we would have to cross at Dartford. OK for 2 people, any more then that and there could be a long wait for the Land Rover.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Jan 2011)

Abs, am up for this too as well as doing the 100mile a month challenge. 

Southend is great for me too, nice and easy and of course, we get to go up and over shooters hill twice dont we??


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Abs, am up for this too as well as doing the 100mile a month challenge.
> 
> Southend is great for me too, nice and easy and of course, we get to go up and over shooters hill twice dont we??



No that's the Whitstable run. And you also get that very pleasant little bump of a hill on the way out of Whitstable....


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2011)

Oh, yes please. I can do both days.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2011)

rb58 said:


> Oh, yes please. I can do both days.



Both days!  How come? 

(the next post might be Ross on Why)


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> No that's the Whitstable run. And you also get that very pleasant little bump of a hill on the way out of Whitstable....



Is it? Oh.... Is it not possible to get some hill climbing practice in? And I take it, the Blackwall Tunnel is non-cycleable?


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is it? Oh.... Is it not possible to get some hill climbing practice in? And I take it, the Blackwall Tunnel is non-cycleable?



No you can't cycle through Blackwall. The other two options are Woolwich Ferry but that is the London side of Shooters Hill (unless you climb it just for the hell of it and drop back down into Woolwich) and the Dartford Crossing but as Ian has pointed out the land rover at the crossing only takes 2 bikes at a time.

We can always pencil Whitstable in for February.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> No you can't cycle through Blackwall. The other two options are Woolwich Ferry but that is the London side of Shooters Hill (unless you climb it just for the hell of it and drop back down into Woolwich) and the Dartford Crossing but as Ian has pointed out the land rover at the crossing only takes 2 bikes at a time.
> 
> We can always pencil Whitstable in for February.....



I think Boris needs a attend to a new agenda... we need tunnel access! hehe.

Well, the first fnrttc this year is Southend in March, so that may fit...


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> No you can't cycle through Blackwall. The other two options are Woolwich Ferry but that is the London side of Shooters Hill (unless you climb it just for the hell of it and drop back down into Woolwich) and the Dartford Crossing but as Ian has pointed out the land rover at the crossing only takes 2 bikes at a time.



You can ride through the Rotherhithe tunnel - not sure that gets you anywhere helpful though. Or the Tilbury Ferry from Gravesend is always good for a laugh! Don't think it runs on a Sunday though.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> No you can't cycle through Blackwall. The other two options are Woolwich Ferry but that is the London side of Shooters Hill (unless you climb it just for the hell of it and drop back down into Woolwich) and the Dartford Crossing but as Ian has pointed out the land rover at the crossing only takes 2 bikes at a time.



They can take 3 bikes without a problem.

Going via Dartford (as well as offering the delights of Shooters Hill) goes provide a certain _frisson_ by forcing the bods at the crossing to actually go out of their way and give a free service to cyclists. And therefore I think we should use the service as much as possible. But that's my personal opinion. 

Whilst there could be a delay in getting the first run across, at least then they should come straight back for the next lot, so perhaps another 10-15 minutes. We could of course run 2 strands, one for those who want to go north of the river and the other south of the river. Just a thought.


----------



## redjedi (6 Jan 2011)

After doing a little Google on the Dartford crossing having never used it I found this



> They have a big bike trailer for cycling groups, though they need a phone call in advance to set it up.



http://realcycling.b...-thames-at.html

So could be worth stopping by or calling to see if they still have the trailer.

and this from the Highways agency



> If you are riding a tandem or travelling as a group e.g. a cycle club, it is advisable to make prior arrangements by contacting the Crossing.



http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/4075.aspx#WhatprovisionisthereforcycliststousetheCrossing?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> After doing a little Google on the Dartford crossing having never used it I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you mention it, I do remember seeing the trailer parked up when I last used the crossing.


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Now you mention it, I do remember seeing the trailer parked up when I last used the crossing.



The driver told me a few weeks ago that they've recently gone from two 4x4s/drivers to one. All part of cost cutting apparently. So, if there's an 'incident' or heavy traffic the wait can be quite lengthy. They can take three bikes at a time though.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2011)

Anyway.. no need to go south... Topcat will know a good route north of the river....


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

Found this on Ride with GPS. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/70772 Country lane route to Southend. It needs a bit of tweaking but looks a good one and I know a good majority of the route from living out Stapleford way. I'd still like to see TC's route though.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (7 Jan 2011)

I know this probably isn;t the place but as a lot of people in this thread have GPS I'll ask anyway. I plotted a route on bikehike for my training run in Kent but the 605 says it can only navigate 100 points. What is a point? I'm assuming it's not a turn cos the Southend run must have more than 100.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2011)

if it's like the 205 then they are waypoints that you can assign ie 'right turn' 'left turn' 3rd exit etc, and if that's the case then yes you will only have x100


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Found this on Ride with GPS. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/70772 Country lane route to Southend. It needs a bit of tweaking but looks a good one and I know a good majority of the route from living out Stapleford way. I'd still like to see TC's route though.
> 
> Abs



an interesting roundabout route. Not sure why it follows the Hanningfield Reservoir round rather then straight on.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

Yeah Iain it needs a few tweeks. I'll do it this weekend and put up a proper suggested route.

As for Garmin use, create the data as a course rather than a dooberry (whatever you're creating it as now) as the course has more scope for points. Although slightly more awkward as a reverse route on a course doesn't work so well and it's generally better to actually create a reverse route as well.

As much as I love my Garmin it doesn't half have a pack of shitty bugs.

EDIT: I think something about the course point limit is on a help page on bikeroutetoaster


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2011)

as you know I already have the route from Dartford to Southend (and back) so just really need to sort out London end.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jan 2011)

I've got the GPS data from the FNRttC and return from September if you need it. 

Although you were there so you probably have it already


----------



## stevevw (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Found this on Ride with GPS. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/70772 Country lane route to Southend. It needs a bit of tweaking but looks a good one and I know a good majority of the route from living out Stapleford way. I'd still like to see TC's route though.
> 
> Abs




How about adjusting this route to Maldon, then I can ride home to do 1/2 the Fish n Chip ride I had planned for the 28th December.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> as you know I already have the route from Dartford to Southend (and back) so just really need to sort out London end.



I don't think we can sort out the London end on the North side of the river to Dartford as it's built up industrial road hell. Which was why I was thinking heading further North for the fields and trees and singing hippies clapping along to ganga faeries.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> I've got the GPS data from the FNRttC and return from September if you need it.
> Although you were there so you probably have it already



LOL! That's the route I'm trying to avoid as it's not the most pleasant for a day time ride and crickey look where we ended up on the return.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jan 2011)

stevevw said:


> How about adjusting this route to Maldon, then I can ride home to do 1/2 the Fish n Chip ride I had planned for the 28th December.



Maldon could be interesting, never been there, and about the same distance as Southend.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Maldon could be interesting, never been there, and about the same distance as Southend.



That's a rather good idea. Picturesque and kinda Essexy flat at the same time.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jan 2011)

and it's not Southend, which can only be a good thing


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> That's a rather good idea. Picturesque and kinda Essexy flat at the same time.





Oh yes.. we like flat...


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> and it's not Southend, which can only be a good thing



Oh if only the forums had a "like" button.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280309"]
This ride is starting to get complicated when it has no need to imo.

Why head South over the river to Dartford only to head North back over the river when there are a load of roads that are perfectly fine for riding on in North London? Granted the Frnttc route does touch the A12 but it will be in the morning at the weekend so there should not be as much traffic as you may expect.
[/quote]

I'm happy to go any way although flat and essexy sounds fun (never really been to essex other than the one FNRttC I did to Southend). We hit the A12 on the way back from that and it was pretty hellish although it was towards lunchtime rather than first thing.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2011)

Well, if you want to go to Maldon, here's a route from HPC.

So, it's up to you all to decide if you want Southend or Maldon, and also on which day.

So 4 possible permutations.

On the basis of trying somewhere new, I'll say Maldon on the Sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2011)

Maldon is good for me.. never been there so somewhere new to tick off...


----------



## redjedi (7 Jan 2011)

Malden on the Sunday has a vote from me. 

Definitely couldn't do the Saturday, but Sunday may be possible.

And The Jolly Sailor for lunch?

Nice view


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

Count me in. I've had a chat with a friend who used to live there with regards to Fish n Chips or pubs for lunch. I'll make a few calls.

Adam, may I just say that is a great route. Do you know the area?

EDIT: The Jolly was one of the venues my friend mentioned.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> *Count me in. * I've had a chat with a friend who used to live there with regards to Fish n Chips or pubs for lunch. I'll make a few calls.
> 
> Adam, may I just say that is a great route. Do you know the area?
> 
> EDIT: The Jolly was one of the venues my friend mentioned.




This is your ride Abs, you have to be in


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Count me in. I've had a chat with a friend who used to live there with regards to Fish n Chips or pubs for lunch. I'll make a few calls.
> 
> Adam, may I just say that is a great route. Do you know the area?



I just altered the one you linked to!

The first bit once you get to Hackney really follows my route for the Dun Run for a little while, and then I know the bit around Stapleford, but then once past the M25 it's unknown territory.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> This is your ride Abs, you have to be in



blonde moment







Flying Dodo said:


> I just altered the one you linked to!
> 
> The first bit once you get to Hackney really follows my route for the Dun Run for a little while, and then I know the bit around Stapleford, but then once past the M25 it's unknown territory.




It was the Stapleford reroute that drew my attention. I used to live at the far end of the track (Albyns Lane) off the roundabout at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Jan 2011)

This sounds a good ride, never been to Maldon.
Either Sat or Sun should be OK for me. Lets hope for reasonable weather.

Mark.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> It was the Stapleford reroute that drew my attention. I used to live at the far end of the track (Albyns Lane) off the roundabout at the bottom of the hill.




Aha - I went down Albyns Lane last year, reccing the route for the M25. At the time, I foolishly followed someone else's route for that section, so I ended up doing some "interesting" cross country bits under the M25 and on footpaths on the other side. Shame I wasn't on a mountain bike..........


----------



## HaloJ (7 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Aha - I went down Albyns Lane last year, reccing the route for the M25. At the time, I foolishly followed someone else's route for that section, so I ended up doing some "interesting" cross country bits under the M25 and on footpaths on the other side. Shame I wasn't on a mountain bike..........



There's a beautiful open air theatre at Willow Cottage on the end of the Southern branch of the road. It was easy to get tickets when I lived effectively next door. Ah those where the days.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jan 2011)

Would a 7:30am meet up with an 8am start be too early for folks?

I'm basing that on a 12:30/1 lunch with a 15-30 minute half way stop at an average of 14mph using BikeRouteToaster as the journey time estimator (4 hours) and allowing for "incidents".

Still looking for a suitable midway point and making a few calls to see what's open and can supply tea n coffee to warm us up. I also need to call the lunch venues as well which I plan to do this week.

Abs


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Would a 7:30am meet up with an 8am start be too early for folks?
> 
> I'm basing that on a 12:30/1 lunch with a 15-30 minute half way stop at an average of 14mph using BikeRouteToaster as the journey time estimator (4 hours) and allowing for *"incidents".
> 
> ...



Should all come with a rucksack of innertubes each? ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2011)

7.30am is good for me..


----------



## rb58 (10 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> 7.30am is good for me..



And me...


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> 7.30am is good for me..



Me too


----------



## redjedi (10 Jan 2011)

If I'm not working then it's good for me.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jan 2011)

Positive halfway point with slight detour to Blackmore. The Blackmore Tea Rooms, open from 9:30 till 4:30. They sounded very lovely and accommodating and can prepare for us if we call ahead. No purpose built bike stands/locks but plenty of street debris to lock to.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Positive halfway point with slight detour to Blackmore. The Blackmore Tea Rooms, open from 9:30 till 4:30. They sounded very lovely and accommodating and can prepare for us if we call ahead. No purpose built bike stands/locks but plenty of street debris to lock to.
> 
> Abs




Sounds perfect


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Jan 2011)

7:30 is fine, but have we settled on the date yet? Just am doing some modeling, (dont laugh, and yes I am dressing up again and photos will follow) on Sunday the 30th, unless I can give them a pre-warning and change the dates, ta!


----------



## HaloJ (10 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> 7:30 is fine, but have we settled on the date yet? Just am doing some modeling, (dont laugh, and yes I am dressing up again and photos will follow) on Sunday the 30th, unless I can give them a pre-warning and change the dates, ta!



Definitely Sunday after Dodo's post with regards to day and destination as a couple of people cannay make Saturday.

Abs


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> 7:30 is fine, but have we settled on the date yet? Just am doing some modeling, (dont laugh, and yes I am dressing up again and photos will follow) on Sunday the 30th, unless I can give them a pre-warning and change the dates, ta!



Are you modelling the 'Invisible Man' outfit again Davy?  I looked forward to catching sight of you last Sunday, as I like to put a bit of risk into my life...needless to say, you weren't there!
Get the photos up quickly. (And none of that usual crass-dressing stuff ). Ooops! Just read that and therte is a literal - I did mean 'cross' ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jan 2011)

On the basis of 7.30 for 8, I can get to HPC for 7.45.


----------



## stevevw (11 Jan 2011)

I can get to Kings Cross for 7:40 so could ride down to Moorgate station and meet up with the rest of you when you ride past. May bring a couple of others with me.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2011)

stevevw said:


> I can get to Kings Cross for 7:40 so could ride down to Moorgate station and meet up with the rest of you when you ride past. *May bring a couple of others with me.*


----------



## Becs (11 Jan 2011)

gutted I'm missing this, can we do another one in February?


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2011)

Becs said:


> gutted I'm missing this, can we do another one in February?



I think we shouldgo Whitstable in Feb, anyone else up for that?


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2011)

stevevw said:


> I can get to Kings Cross for 7:40 so could ride down to Moorgate station and meet up with the rest of you when you ride past. May bring a couple of others with me.



Cool. How many Steve? I've been playing about with the route to speed up exit from the city but I'll make sure we pass Moorgate. I'll try and get the route finished this evening and lunch destination is down to 4 possible venues.



Becs said:


> gutted I'm missing this, can we do another one in February?



I'll be doing another 100 on the final weekend of Feb although I'm still considering destination. Iain mooted a Herts romp but looks like he can't make that weekend.

EDIT: Whitstable could be good for me.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I think we shouldgo Whitstable in Feb, anyone else up for that?



Yep.. I am. As long it's not the 5th/6th or 26th/27th


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yep.. I am. As long it's not the 5th/6th or 26th/27th



The exact opposite available dates to me.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

Becs said:


> gutted I'm missing this, can we do another one in February?


Ditto. Darned public transport cannot get me into town before 08:45.



martint235 said:


> I think we shouldgo Whitstable in Feb, anyone else up for that?



Me me me, please.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I think we shouldgo Whitstable in Feb, anyone else up for that?



Whitstable's good for me.

I kind of like the idea of going to new places, like Maldon this month, instead of ones we'll be going to anyway during the year, albeit during the day.

There must be plenty of places within 50-60 miles of London which would be worth visiting.


----------



## Becs (11 Jan 2011)

I can't do the 5th/6th or the 12th/13th


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Whitstable's good for me.
> 
> I kind of like the idea of going to new places, like Maldon this month, instead of ones we'll be going to anyway during the year, albeit during the day.
> 
> *There must be plenty of places within 50-60 miles of London which would be worth visiting.*



Oh really? Well, I'll be jiggered! 

Is the overland not running from Amersham Charlie - it's only about 40 mins on the choo-choo isn't it?


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Ditto. Darned public transport cannot get me into town before 08:45.
> 
> 
> 
> Me me me, please.




You can take your bike on the underground from Chesham

http://www.tfl.gov.u....aspx#section-1

ahhh..but not before 8am on Sunday.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Oh really? Well, I'll be jiggered!
> 
> Is the overland not running from Amersham Charlie - it's only about 40 mins on the choo-choo isn't it?


No, 1st one out's about 08:00, which as you rightly say takes about 40m. POO.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> You can take your bike on the underground from Chesham
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.u....aspx#section-1


Again, 1st one out is about 8:00. 

It's a nightmare on the odd occasion when I have to work on a Sunday. 

But thank y'all for the concern. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2011)

There's always this option Charlie.

Should get you nicely warmed up for the rest of the ride


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2011)

Yes - start early Charlie, bust your nuts on Batchworth Hill and I'll give you a cup of tea halfway and some fud. Then I can go back to bed while you carry on to Maldon


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> There's always this option Charlie.
> 
> Should get you nicely warmed up for the rest of the ride


Ah yes, the dangerous commute route. Done that one - never again. My normal one's nicer http://gb.mapometer....ute_583600.html


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2011)

Trust that you did a 'salute to Grunwick' as you passed by on Chapter Road last week Charlie  Interesting route. Once upon a time you would have been live target practice as you trailed through Chalk Hill!


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2011)

Can someone give me a precis of what's going on? Have we got a date/route sorte? Aplogies for being lazy but I've still got 20 zillion threads to get through...


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280354"]
Going to Maldon on Sunday the 30th. At HPC @ 0730hrs for a 0800hrs departure.

Charlie: Train leaves Berko at 0708hrs and gets to Euston for 0745hrs - then ride the short distance to HPC. It's upto you.
[/quote]
Yup, I saw that one, but it's a bit tight for an 8:00 departure.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280354"]
Going to Maldon on Sunday the 30th. At HPC @ 0730hrs for a 0800hrs departure.

[/quote]

Sounds good. Count me in.


----------



## CharlieB (11 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Trust that you did a 'salute to Grunwick' as you passed by on Chapter Road last week Charlie  Interesting route. Once upon a time you would have been live target practice as you trailed through Chalk Hill!


Oh? Where was Grunwick?


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2011)

Origamist said:


> Can someone give me a precis of what's going on? Have we got a date/route sorte? Aplogies for being lazy but I've still got 20 zillion threads to get through...



On route tea stop is organised just need numbers. I'm finalising the destination venue. Route is about 52-54 miles there from HPC. I've been ironing out the chaff and rerouting down nicer country roads and should have it finished shortly (Wednesday evening). Should have everything set this weekend.

[QUOTE 1280354"]
Going to Maldon on Sunday the 30th. At HPC @ 0730hrs for a 0800hrs departure.

Charlie: Train leaves Berko at 0708hrs and gets to Euston for 0745hrs - then ride the short distance to HPC. It's upto you.
[/quote]

Thanks Lee. 

EDIT : I'll put up the current list of attendees (with their subnotes) later this evening.


----------



## gbs (11 Jan 2011)

pl count me in and if the medics rule me out next week (most unlikely) I will let you know instantly. I have never been to Maldon - looking forward to it.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280354"]
Going to Maldon on Sunday the 30th. At HPC @ 0730hrs for a 0800hrs departure.

[/quote]

And as it's part of Abs' century a month challenge there will be a return ride as well.

If anyone wants to get the train back, trains run every half an hour from Chelmsford but only as far as Stratford on that weekend.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2011)

Although I did put Whitstable up as a Feb ride (I like Whitstable) I do agree with Luke's point that maybe we should use these rides to go somewhere different from the regular FNRttCs, possibly even places that aren't next to the sea (??).

As there appears to be clash of dates in Feb when people are available, I might get to do 2x100miles!!!


----------



## rb58 (11 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I think we shouldgo Whitstable in Feb, anyone else up for that?



Always - subject to the chosen date of course.


----------



## rb58 (11 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Although I did put Whitstable up as a Feb ride (I like Whitstable) I do agree with Luke's point that maybe we should use these rides to go somewhere different from the regular FNRttCs, possibly even places that aren't next to the sea (??).



How about Rye?

If I remember rightly, Market Hill in Maldon is a bit steep. I vote we send Martin to check it out


----------



## StuAff (11 Jan 2011)

RE Feb: Another vote for Whitstable, Rye could be good....
Point for weekend of 26/27th: Don't forget the Legg-Bandage do on Friday night (unless anyone fancies an unofficial FNR somewhere?).


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Are you modelling the 'Invisible Man' outfit again Davy?  I looked forward to catching sight of you last Sunday, as I like to put a bit of risk into my life...needless to say, you weren't there!
> Get the photos up quickly. (And none of that usual crass-dressing stuff ). Ooops! Just read that and therte is a literal - I did mean 'cross' ...



haha! Am being made up into a certain animal, that don's a mane and stalks the open lands of Africa.. and that is all your getting for now. Luckily, its not about looks... 

Ah, sorry, I completely over slept.. woke up about 1pm.. maybe this sunday, weather dependant, as currently I cant feel my big toe from this cold wet weather. 

Yes, am looking foward to this one too, going to be a big mileage month for me so this will proves useful, and of course, I get to see everyone. 

And to echo adams thoughts, somewhere differant to the usual would be nice. To Whitstable I love, but not the journey back, and well, the Waterfront does prove hard to leave..


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2011)

I don't know how feasible a scenic daytime ride with a lunch stop at 100 miles and above is but I'm certainly giving it a go with this Maldon run. I've got a nice Cambridge run as well which I did last year that I want to do around my Birthday in May. I'd also thought of doing Buckingham or Oxford but haven't as yet looked at the route.

Day time rides are by necessity at a bisque conversational pace with less stops compared to the FNRttC. I did notice that late last year Simon was looking into the prospect of running some daytime rides and I sought hid advice on this one when I saw him on Sunday. The other option to achieve pleasant day time centuries is to keep heading away from London to a destination and then catching a train back but with my recent changes in employment I'd rather not spend the money on the return travel.

EDIT: I did have a point to this post but got distracted by a phone call. :?


----------



## Becs (11 Jan 2011)

Happy to lead one to Cambridge at some point. The route I took last time was quite pretty.

Edit: just saw your last post Abs, you beat me to it!


----------



## deckertim (11 Jan 2011)

I am also doing the 100 mile ride a month challenge. I have already done my January ride and it was cold and lonely, but I enjoyed it all the same.

I see you are suggesting a Kent ride for February. I am thinking of doing this route, which is the Kent Castles 100 Sportive.

http://www.action.org.uk/route/225873

Best place to start would be at Rochester as you can catch the HS1 down from St Pancras or mainline from Victoria, both of which are about 40 mins or less. Or you could drive down and park nearby.

I am a Sunday rider and would probably do this on the 6th or 13th Feb and I would be happy to organise this as a group ride if there is interest. 

Ross, this could be our long planned 100 miler!

I also hope to be on my new Van Nicholas Yukon by then! 

Tim


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I don't know how feasible a scenic daytime ride with a lunch stop at 100 miles and above is but I'm certainly giving it a go with this Maldon run. I've got a nice Cambridge run as well which I did last year that I want to do around my Birthday in May. I'd also thought of doing Buckingham or Oxford but haven't as yet looked at the route.
> 
> Day time rides are by necessity at a bisque conversational pace with less stops compared to the FNRttC. I did notice that late last year Simon was looking into the prospect of running some daytime rides and I sought hid advice on this one when I saw him on Sunday. The other option to achieve pleasant day time centuries is to keep heading away from London to a destination and then catching a train back but with my recent changes in employment I'd rather not spend the money on the return travel.
> 
> EDIT: I did have a point to this post but got distracted by a phone call. :?





Doing a 100+ miler does mean the ride has to be on the brisker side then a FNRttC. But that would not be a problem for any of us. A quick break halfway there, followed by lunch at the destination, then same on way back.

I have done Oxford, not a bad route, worse is getting out of London.

I would rather not get a train anywhere.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jan 2011)

Hastings is another possible seaside location, and I've got a *very* nice route to Dover which isn't too hilly and has a pub stop halfway. Another one from 2009 was this Fish & Chip ride starting from Whitstable, although those last 2 ideas may not be so good, if you're trying to avoid using trains.

If you're looking for routes which are around 50 miles each leg, then a nice one is to head out to the Isle of Sheppey, which just follows the FNRttC Whitstable route initially but then turns off left before Sittingbourne.


----------



## Martok (11 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Doing a 100+ miler does mean the ride has to be on the brisker side then a FNRttC. But that would not be a problem for any of us. A quick break halfway there, followed by lunch at the destination, then same on way back.



Brisker yes but not too brisk, we're not all speed demons like you and Halo. 


So, who'll be bringing up the rear with the slow old 'chunky' builds like me?


----------



## HaloJ (11 Jan 2011)

*Maldon Ride - January 30th*

Wellington Arch at 7:30 leaving promptly at 8:00. Half way point to be Blackmore Tea Rooms. Destination Maldon/Heybridge Basin depending upon lunch time venue. Do ensure you've got lights as sunset is at 16:46. Return leg leaving 2pm, earlier if possible.


Davywalnuts - trying to get out of the closet photoshoot
Flying Dodo
gbs - with medical sign off
HaloJ
Ianrauk
User3143 - if available, sounding likely
Mark Grant
Martin235
Martok
Origamist
rb58
Red Jedi - if not working
SteveVW - Moorgate station with 2 others and a possible extra one if he thinks he can keep the average speed up

Abs


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I don't know how feasible a scenic daytime ride with a lunch stop at 100 miles and above is but I'm certainly giving it a go with this Maldon run. I've got a nice Cambridge run as well which I did last year that I want to do around my Birthday in May. I'd also thought of doing Buckingham or Oxford but haven't as yet looked at the route.
> 
> Day time rides are by necessity at a bisque conversational pace with less stops compared to the FNRttC. I did notice that late last year Simon was looking into the prospect of running some daytime rides and I sought hid advice on this one when I saw him on Sunday. The other option to achieve pleasant day time centuries is to keep heading away from London to a destination and then catching a train back but with my recent changes in employment I'd rather not spend the money on the return travel.
> 
> EDIT: I did have a point to this post but got distracted by a phone call. :?



You don't have to go very far to get a 100 miles in. My first 100 was in April 09 and was The tour of Hampshire ride where about half a dozen of us managed to log our first centuries.
Just head out of London into the countryside, ride around a bit, have lunch, ride a bit more and head home.
You've usually done 25-30 miles before you escape the city, so all you need is a friendly local with a good 40-50 mile route and you can easily get a hundred miles in.

The Windsor Ride in October got me to 90 miles and we didn't head that far out of London. Click here

Of course this is always easier in the summer when the days are longer, but I think we're all used to starting or finishing rides in the dark by now.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Of course this is always easier in the summer when the days are longer, but I think we're all used to starting or finishing rides in the dark by now.



Or even riding the whole ride in the dark! aka the last two FNRttCs


----------



## HaloJ (12 Jan 2011)

Aye and on my own I'd likely do that but I do like my food and the more social ride.


----------



## stevevw (12 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> 12a SteveVW - Moorgate station with 2 others and a possible extra one if he thinks he can keep the average speed up


----------



## HaloJ (12 Jan 2011)

12a 

Hehe modified and update with normal bullet points rather than numbered bullet points.

Abs


----------



## topcat1 (12 Jan 2011)

raises hand


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> haha! Am being made up into a certain animal, that don's a mane and stalks the open lands of Africa.. and that is all your getting for now. Luckily, its not about looks...



I wouldn't be lion-ing to say that last year I bought the perfect cycling jersey which would fill you with pride. I may well wear it on this ride and be the mane attraction.


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280382"]


Although if the level of precipitation is at the WTF level I won't be coming.


[/quote]

This is an official CC Ride, therefore it will be a glorious sunny day


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2011)

I did promise to send a link to our route to Maldon - hopefully this will work

http://maps.google.c...8&z=13&dirflg=d 

if it's chucking it down then the route through Hazeleigh just west of Maldon might be a bit crap.


----------



## Fly (12 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I did promise to send a link to our route to Maldon - hopefully this will work


nope

If I can drag myself out of bed...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2011)

http://maps.google.c...8&z=13&dirflg=d


should do it..... 

It doesn't pick up the Stratford bike lane, and it does a wierd up and down as you turn right out of the Romford ring road.

you can cycle through the town centre of Romford, but you take a chance with your tyres.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> http://maps.google.c...8&z=13&dirflg=d
> 
> 
> should do it.....
> ...



Nope still not working for me.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2011)

'If I become a chef because of the moment I am using the show'

Voice input hates me. That was supposed to read 'if that's a Google maps route you cam only shate it using the colaborate options.'

Abs


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> 'If I become a chef because of the moment I am using the show'
> 
> Voice input hates me. That was supposed to read 'if that's a Google maps route you cam only shate it using the colaborate options.'
> 
> Abs



Does voice input add the spelling too??


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2011)

damn - I'm rubbish at this. I've sent Abs the link to the map and here is the route in pictorial form

it takes the Southend route down to the Embankment, along to just before Tower Bridge, up to Aldgate before turning right to Stratford


Then it's through the cycle lane, and off to Ilford and Romford - there's a MaccyD's with clean toilets on the right hand side near Chadwell Heath.

At Romford it goes right on to the ring road and then turns right just before the railway bridge BUT this is a no right turn, so you have to do a left and then a 180 degree

Here's the tricky bit. Heading away from Romford on Victoria Road you have to take the second left on to Fairholme Road, then, at the end of Fairholme Road it's a left and right to Gidea Park station, and that takes you on to Squirrels Heath Lane. Another tricky bit - at a give way junction you turn left on to what is still Squirrels Hill Lane, and that takes you across the main A127 on a traffic light and on to Shepherds Hill.

And then it's left on Nags Hill Lane which takes you to the old A12 that runs through Brentwood - the highest point on the ride with a Costa Coffee on the right hand side (loos not so good) and down to Shenfield, where you cross the main A12 by way of a huge roundabout and head for Mountnessing, passing the windmill on your left.

In Mountnessing you turn right on to Church Road, and here's where a map comes in handy (I confess that on the night ride to Harwich I had my doubts) because the signs all say 'Billericay'. You have to look for Padhams Green, which is just lovely if the wind is behind you, and then take a left on to a road that has a ford in it, before turning right toward Stock

Take the shortcut, which is called Honeypot Lane, up to Stock turn left on to the B-road (passing a sweet church on your right) before taking a right on Mill Road and a left on Mill Lane, which, unsurprisingly, takes you past the Stock windmill.

And then you take a left at the end of Mill Lane, and then the first right on to an eerily smooth road that appears to be going downhill for ever and ever, with the most delightful curves on it (think Lonesome Lane but better) which takes you in to West Hanningfield, where you follow signs for East Hanningfield and Bicknacre.

Leaving Bicknacre on the B1418 you go straight on to a minor road which is, iirc, unsigned when the B1418 takes a 90 degree left. Then you just follow your nose, crossing a couple of larger roads until, eventually this minor road runs out and you find yourself on the road in to Maldon.

Anyway - this may not be the best way to Maldon but it's reasonably economical, with little in the way of Hills, and Susie likes it - we're probably going to do it on Saturday. And, as the first part of a ride to Harwich it's pretty darn good.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that Simon. Quite a few similarities to the route I've just about finished. Mine ducks North early and heads up towards Woodford on the A111/A113 before heading into Essex proper. Not the most economical of routes but rather more scenic. Thanks for the tip on Hazeleigh, so far the long range forcast is scattered cloud and about 6 degrees. My route on that section users Old London/London road rather than the main road.

Martin  hahahaha I was eating breakfast at the time so didn't correct it. Although I hadn't noticed the speeling ws th bd.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Jan 2011)

Can I come, please?

Frank


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jan 2011)

Hazeliegh was fine today, but some of the roads between Mountnessing, Stock, the Hanningfields and Bicnacre were awash. The ford east of Ingatestone had two feet of water in it.

I'd cleaned the bikes before the off (not Ianclean, but decent) and now they're absolutely plastered with muck. Ho-hum.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Jan 2011)

Top  thanks for the info muck is to be expected with the recent weather. Long term forecast at the moment is looking rather bloody grim. Fingers crossed for it to be somewhat clearer.

This is the proposed outbound route: http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/26853038

The Queens Head being the probably destination although there may yet be a better venue. I'm going to skim through the entire thing on Google Street view and make any extra notes needed then I'll create a Garmin course with pre junction warnings for both their and back. Next on the list is the local plod numbers for the areas we pass through, just in case.


----------



## Andrij (15 Jan 2011)

Count me in (depending on the weather). I might even come out to HPC rather than meet you along the way (route passes within a 10 minute ride of home).


----------



## HaloJ (15 Jan 2011)

Andrij - may meet along way
Davywalnuts - trying to get out of the closet
Fly - unless the duvet wins
Flying Dodo
Frank
gbs - with medical sign off
HaloJ
Ianrauk
User3143
Mark Grant
Martin235
Martok
Origamist
rb58
Red Jedi - if not working
SteveVW - Moorgate station with 2 others and a possible extra one if he thinks he can keep the average speed up
topcat1
Proposed route : http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/26853038
Blackmore Tea Rooms : half way outbound stop
The Queens Head : likely place for lunch


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Jan 2011)

looks like you'll just miss this..


----------



## HaloJ (16 Jan 2011)

Wow that's amazing! This is the normal view for everyone else. http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&l...id=TNiYNeIDOGco4w_9dLXEng&cbp=12,20.98,,0,7.2 We pass East on a road futher North than that on the bridge that doesn't flood as often.


----------



## topcat1 (16 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> looks like you'll just miss this..



is that the 50 mile mark where we turn around?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Jan 2011)

Can I have a +1 please Abs?

My work colleague who grew up in the neck of the woods were cycling through is rather interested. Albeit, he needs a "wife" pass first.....


----------



## topcat1 (18 Jan 2011)

i'm so unfit, 60 miles today nearly killed me, legs hurt lower back hurts  the compression tights are on

i may be getting the train back


----------



## redjedi (18 Jan 2011)

TC, FYI


redjedi said:


> If anyone wants to get the train back, trains run every half an hour from Chelmsford but only as far as Stratford on that weekend.




Trains only between Chelmsford and Stratford hardly seems worth it, might as well ride the whole way





After the winter I'm sure your as ready as any of us.


----------



## gbs (19 Jan 2011)

Well, the surgeon is satisfied with the healing of ulna and thumb and after 3+ months I can get back on the bike. But Sod's Law prevails and now my principal client is asking for my re-engagement in a new project and as an independent I will not refuse. There is limited probabilty of me achieving the fitness required for a winter 100 miler this month so I withdraw from the Maldon Melee.

Godspeed to all who ride and I will look for the posts.


----------



## redjedi (19 Jan 2011)

That's good, good and bad news GBS. 

You don't have to do the whole 100 miles if you're not up to it. You could always jump on the train back to Stratford, stations for which are within 10 miles of the route anywhere after the halfway food stop.


It's slowly looking more possible for me to make Sunday at the moment, but I may not know until Saturday evening.

Forecast is dry but chilly at the moment. I'd take that!


----------



## rb58 (21 Jan 2011)

topcat1 said:


> i'm so unfit, 60 miles today nearly killed me, legs hurt lower back hurts  the compression tights are on
> 
> i may be getting the train back



I ground out my first century of the year yesterday - Eastbourne and back. The ups and downs of Sussex really took it out of my legs and I think I only averaged about 13mph. I blame the snow in December keeping me off the bike. Hopefully Essex will be kinder on the legs!

Anyway, what's the worst that can happen?

Ross


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2011)

rb58 said:


> I ground out my first century of the year yesterday - Eastbourne and back. The ups and downs of Sussex really took it out of my legs and I think I only averaged about 13mph. I blame the snow in December keeping me off the bike. Hopefully Essex will be kinder on the legs!
> 
> *Anyway, what's the worst that can happen?*
> 
> Ross



It's another 'Ross on why what?'


----------



## rb58 (21 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It's another 'Ross on why what?'



With my legs, *Ross on Wye* will have to wait until February.........


----------



## deckertim (22 Jan 2011)

rb58 said:


> I ground out my first century of the year yesterday - Eastbourne and back. The ups and downs of Sussex really took it out of my legs and I think I only averaged about 13mph. I blame the snow in December keeping me off the bike. Hopefully Essex will be kinder on the legs!
> 
> Anyway, what's the worst that can happen?
> 
> Ross



Well done Ross. That will be a nice ride in the Summer


----------



## Andrij (23 Jan 2011)

Unless I get some good news in the next few days, count me out. There's no way I'd keep up on my commuter, as following yesterday's events, I no longer have a road bike.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2011)

User10571 told me about your bike theft this morning. Real sorry to hear about it Andrij.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2011)

Yep. Me too Andrij - just read about it. you insured?


----------



## HaloJ (23 Jan 2011)

Absolutely gutted Andrij and shame that you've only got the commuter. It'd be a slog and a half to keep the pace seeing as the idea is more of a none stop bisque ride. As 'Teef said I do hope that you had it insured as that was a wonderful bike.


----------



## redjedi (24 Jan 2011)

Andrij said:


> Unless I get some good news in the next few days, count me out. There's no way I'd keep up on my commuter, as following yesterday's events, I no longer have a road bike.



Sorry to hear that Andrij, it's a sickening feeling.


Forecast is looking chilly but sunny for Sunday at the moment.


----------



## Martok (24 Jan 2011)

Sorry to hear your news, Andrij 




HaloJ said:


> the idea is more of a none stop *bisque* ride.



Really? Would that be lobster or porcelain?


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2011)

Martok said:


> Sorry to hear your news, Andrij
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I vote for lobster please? It will make an interesting change to fig rolls as an energy food.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Jan 2011)

Bad luck, Andrij

I didn't make it to Chalfont for the audax but have left my bike unlocked outside that hut before and thought it would have been safe enough.


I can offer you the loan of my spare bike for Sunday if that is any consolation? It's nothing special and is on the wrong side of London for you, but please use it if the logistics work.

Frank


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jan 2011)

Really gutted for you Andrij, really am, one of my worst nightmares, lets hope Karma gets this B****d and something nasty happens.

As per my accident, am now 50/50 for this ride. I will let you know if things change but I do want to do this ride, so rest for me me thinks.. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## redjedi (24 Jan 2011)

Hope you feel up for it Davy.

I need to take it easy this week and stop racing everyone on the way home on my Solo. It's not doing my legs any good


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Hope you feel up for it Davy.
> 
> I need to take it easy this week and stop racing everyone on the way home on my Solo. It's not doing my legs any good



I am taking it very easy on my commute this week seeing as this is going to be a rapid ride....


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280420"]
You have not seen the new bike have you? You will want a low racer after this Sunday...
[/quote]

Cool. look forward to seeing it..


----------



## rb58 (25 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I am taking it very easy on my commute this week seeing as this is going to be a *rapid ride.*...



If it's too rapid I might have to meet you there.... My legs don't seem to have joined me in 2011 yet!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2011)

rb58 said:


> If it's too rapid I might have to meet you there.... My legs don't seem to have joined me in 2011 yet!



Give over Ross..


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Give over Ross..









I've brought my laptop into work so I hope I'll be able to get the course with manually added way point markers up for those with Garmins finished at lunch. I'll also just quickly skim the thread to confirm the numbers. Weather is looking pretty good but cool.

Speed wise I think it's best to remind all that this is a 100 mile ride rather than a ride to Maldon for food. So those of us doing the return leg (which I hope is most of us) will be wanting to be making good time. I hope to hit Maldon for lunch rather than mid afternoon and I'm sure those that have signed up are capable of doing so.

Abs


----------



## rb58 (25 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I've brought my laptop into work so I hope I'll be able to get the course with manually added way point markers up for those with Garmins finished at lunch. I'll also just quickly skim the thread to confirm the numbers. Weather is looking pretty good but cool.
> 
> Speed wise I think it's best to remind all that this is a 100 mile ride rather than a ride to Maldon for food. So those of us doing the return leg (which I hope is most of us) will be wanting to be making good time. I hope to hit Maldon for lunch rather than mid afternoon and I'm sure those that have signed up are capable of doing so.
> 
> Abs



Abs - I will be riding back, but direct to home via the Dartford tunnel. Depending on the return route you work out I might be with you for some of the way. I expect my route back will take in South Woodham Ferrers, Wickford, the delights of Basildon and Vange, then Stanford-le-hope, Grays and Dartford Crossing. (it'll still be a century ride for me though).

Fingers crossed for the weather!

Ross


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jan 2011)

Ive got a century plus ride to see my brother on this sat. A ride into town and then this one maybe too much. Where are you meeting for lunch and a rough ETA ? Ive sort of plotted a route cross country would mean another century, but hey you re worth it


----------



## zigzag (25 Jan 2011)

just spotted this thread! i'll join (if i may), especially if it's a brisk ride.


----------



## frank9755 (25 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I've brought my laptop into work so I hope I'll be able to get the course with manually added way point markers up for those with Garmins finished at lunch. I'll also just quickly skim the thread to confirm the numbers. Weather is looking pretty good but cool.



Do I have to navigate? Damn, I thought I'd just follow you!

Being serious, I'm really looking forward to this. You seem to have organised everything so well - including the weather forecast!


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jan 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Ive got a century plus ride to see my brother on this sat. A ride into town and then this one maybe too much. Where are you meeting for lunch and a rough ETA ? Ive sort of plotted a route cross country would mean another century, but hey you re worth it



The Queens Head Inn. Bigger venue than the Jolly Sailor.



zigzag said:


> just spotted this thread! i'll join (if i may), especially if it's a brisk ride.




More than welcome to do so.



frank9755 said:


> Do I have to navigate? Damn, I thought I'd just follow you!
> 
> Being serious, I'm really looking forward to this. You seem to have organised everything so well - including the weather forecast!




At the moment that'll be what's happening as I didn't complete the creation of the route. Decided to take the hem up on a skirt instead. 

So am I. It's interesting organising although I was slightly surprised at the actual take up. I didn't realise so many nutters would want to ride 100 miles in the cold. I'm just hoping that last weeks wisdom tooth removal has healed enough to be comfortable.

EDIT :
These should be the final numbers but let me know if I've made a mistake.



Davywalnuts - maybe with a +1
Fly - unless the duvet wins
Flying Dodo
Frank
HaloJ
Ianrauk
User3143
Lukesdad - may meet us for lunch
Mark Grant
Martin235
Martok
Origamist
rb58
Red Jedi - if not working
SteveVW - Moorgate station with 2 others and a possible extra one if he thinks he can keep the average speed up
topcat1
zigzag
Changes

GBS - is now out to recoup some more
Andrij - out due to some shoot stealing his bike


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I didn't complete the creation of the route. Decided to take the hem up on a skirt instead.



You're definitely expecting warm weather, then!


----------



## topcat1 (26 Jan 2011)

on sunday User10571 mention he might join us

i'll be needing coffee around 10ish, where are we meeting again?


----------



## HaloJ (26 Jan 2011)

7:30 at Wellington Arche, HPC leaving at 8.

Tea (or coffee) should be about 10ish if we're on schedule at The Blackmore Tea Rooms. Although the schedule is a guesstimate and could be out by as much as an hour depending upon how lost I get. 

Thanks for the heads up on User10571. I'll amend the numbers.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2011)

I might meet you by Aldgate station about 8.15am, easier to get to for me then HPC


----------



## redjedi (26 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> 7:30 at Wellington Arche, HPC leaving at 8.



 Why did I have 8.30 for 9am departure in mind? 

I'll also be needing coffee by 8.30 9 ok.... 10. (talking as if I'm a definite here. Still won't know until Saturday evening  )


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Jan 2011)

Am getting really frustrated now..

Not only has Ian now passed me on mycyclinglog, but am looking increasingly doubtful, soooo annoyed! 

I've gone and twanged my hamstring, so commutting is just fine, but at the speed and distance required, i'll be a liability, well, coupled with the fact my knee really is swollen still and hurting lots and that I am going to have to change my forks, once I get paid on monday and all my other bodily functions going wrong am going to have to pull out am sure, not happy, I am sorry.. really wanted to do this one.. just a fraction to soon for me, poop!

My +1 is out too, he's fine, but as his wife is off the non-cycling breed, day pass has been declined.. glad am single!

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## HaloJ (26 Jan 2011)

Minor lunch time venue issue that I'm just sorting. The Queen's Head in Maldon has a booking leaving us no time for flexibility as the booking is for 13:30.

The Blackmore Tea Rooms is all confirmed for between 15 and 20 of us.

EDIT : Sorted. We're booked into *The Old Ship in Heybridge Basin for 1pm*.

I think you'd best rest Davy and come on the next one. Better not to ride than to really snarl your knee up.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> It's interesting organising although I was slightly surprised at the actual take up. I didn't realise so many nutters would want to ride 100 miles in the cold.



That's because not all of us will be cycling back. 

I'll almost certainly be getting the train back to London Stratford. And assuming it's not too cold for User10571 to venture out, he'll be training it back as well, and I bet a few others do as well!


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> That's because not all of us will be cycling back.
> 
> I'll almost certainly be getting the train back to London Stratford. And assuming it's not too cold for User10571 to venture out, he'll be training it back as well, and I bet a few others do as well!



I'll be cycling back!!!


----------



## redjedi (26 Jan 2011)

+1 
Got to get the January 100 in before the end of the month, and I'm not doing it after work on Monday.


----------



## HaloJ (26 Jan 2011)

Fly - unless the duvet wins
Flying Dodo
Frank
HaloJ
User10571 - may join ride
Ianrauk - Joining at Aldgate
User3143
Lukesdad - may meet us for lunch
Mark Grant
Martin235
Martok
Origamist
rb58
Red Jedi - if not working
SteveVW - Moorgate station with 2 others and a possible extra one if he thinks he can keep the average speed up
topcat1
zigzag
Changes

Andrij - out due to some shoot stealing his bike
Davywalnuts - resting injured knee
GBS - is now out to recoup some more
Potential return leggers

HaloJ
Ianrauk
Martin235
Martok
rb58
Red Jedi
topcat1


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jan 2011)

I was planning on doing a return too. 


In any case, there's not much point in me getting the train to Stratford as it still leaves me 15+ miles short of home!

Was chatting to a cycling friend last night and he said that Maldon was his very first cycling trip, to the youth hostel when he was 14. I said I thought it was a good trip for a 14 year old and he confessed that he and his friend got a lift part of the way in the back of a van!


----------



## redjedi (27 Jan 2011)

I'm sure Rimas (zigzag) won't mind if I put his name forward for the return leg. I think he should be able to manage it 

What's the plan for the return leg? Are we back tracking the way we go out or doing a more direct route make to the smoke?


----------



## lukesdad (27 Jan 2011)

My route over looks pretty complex, hope I don t get lost. There s just too many roads round here........Oh why cant it be like home ? One road everywhere,sigh


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'm sure Rimas (zigzag) won't mind if I put his name forward for the return leg. I think he should be able to manage it
> 
> What's the plan for the return leg? Are we back tracking the way we go out or doing a more direct route make to the smoke?



Is there a gpx file of the route (and back)? I'll be bailing at a convenient point to get the Woolwich ferry on the way back.

Cheers for organising this Abs, I'm really looking forward to it. Weather is still looking good, Monday is booked off work for resting, Woohoo! Just got to remember to install Facebook for Windows before I leave on Sunday.....


----------



## redjedi (27 Jan 2011)

This was the last one Abs put up on Mapmyride

I assume it's still the same apart from an extra bit in Maldon to get around to Haybridge Basin.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2011)

Is there still fish and chips to be had in Maldon?


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

The MapMyRide route is bonkers and goes the wrong way up one way streets, I presume riding on the pavements. I've recreated it using bikeroutetoaster for the outbound and I'm working on the two return choices. One swinging more Southwards to accommodate those wanting to go south of the river and the other following a similar route to the outbound.

Please excuse my tardiness with getting the return route complete I've had a relatively bad week.

Abs


----------



## redjedi (27 Jan 2011)

Have you tried ridewithgps.com. Very good for plotting routes.


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Have you tried ridewithgps.com. Very good for plotting routes.



Not yet actually. Only used it for post ride analysis.

How many of the return leggers want the ferry? I'm thinking of using Dellzeq's route for the return leg as it's on roads that are better lit than the country lanes of the outbound route.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2011)

Ferry would be good for me & User10571.

Last trip across the river is 7.30pm


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Ferry would be good for me & User10571.
> 
> Last trip across the river is 7.30pm



I'm hoping to be back long before that!!!


----------



## stevevw (27 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280452"]
I'll be riding back, after all what I signed up for was a ton with some fish n chips for me lunch. 

But I won't be catching the ferry, instead I'll be getting the train from Kings Cross
[/quote]


Lee you are welcome to ride back with the Herts boys. As long as you believe the way I will be going is the correct way  

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=199001

Oh and I may let you draft me this time.


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

stevevw said:


> Lee you are welcome to ride back with the Herts boys. As long as you believe the way I will be going is the correct way
> 
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=199001
> 
> Oh and I may let you draft me this time.



That's actually a good way for me and Martok to get home as we'd only have to duck down the B158 and down the A1000.


----------



## stevevw (27 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1280454"]
Edit: Looking at the route and it's not bad at all. I could carry on going to WGC and then jump on the Wheathampstead Road to Luton. I'll make a decision in Maldon.
[/quote]


Lee I can give you a nice fairly direct route to the lower luton road on some quiet lanes saves going through WGC too. 

http://www.bikeroute...x?course=202149


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> That's actually a good way for me and Martok to get home as we'd only have to duck down the B158 and down the A1000.



Would that involve going over the North Downs?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2011)

Frank incenses with a myrrhmyrrh from the back. (Can we save this until xmas?)


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Frank incenses with a myrrhmyrrh from the back. (Can we save this until xmas?)



I'm sure to say more stupid things during the year so you may as well get the mileage in now.


----------



## zigzag (27 Jan 2011)

apologies, may i ask where and when we are riding? didn't have the time to read the whole thread, and it's not clear from the title..


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

zigzag said:


> apologies, may i ask where and when we are riding? didn't have the time to read the whole thread, and it's not clear from the title..



Sunday the 30th of Jan from HPC to Maldon via Blackmore. The main idea being that of a 100 mile ride with stops at 25, 50 and 75 miles. Leaving Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner at 8am sharp (meeting from 7:30). Lunch in The Old Ship.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2011)

zigzag said:


> apologies, may i ask where and when we are riding? didn't have the time to read the whole thread, and it's not clear from the title..



So let's get this right, you volunteered to do a 100 mile ride with no idea of where it was going or when? Now that's enthusiasm!!!


----------



## zigzag (27 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> So let's get this right, you volunteered to do a 100 mile ride with no idea of where it was going or when? Now that's enthusiasm!!!



both saturday and sunday are fine for me (as my mrs is on call). riding with cc folk is fun on it's own and destination is not that important  . i've done my first long ride of the year last saturday (175 miles), so i should manage this one as well.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Jan 2011)

Did a little recce today to Epping and back only got lost twice both times round Hatfield,blooming place  . had afew flurries of snow


----------



## rb58 (27 Jan 2011)

Sorry if I'm being dim, but where can I get a copy of the GPX (preferably TCX) file?

Also, I'll be returning via the Dartford Crossing rather than the Woolwich Ferry.

I'm picking up my shiny new bike on Saturday all being well. Excited little boy in me says ride it on Sunday. Sensible, safe grandad in me says try it on a few shorter rides first.	Help!


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

I'll share the bike routetoaster one after dinner.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jan 2011)

zigzag said:


> apologies, may i ask where and when we are riding? didn't have the time to read the whole thread, and it's not clear from the title..



There is important information right through the thread. I think you really should read it all.


----------



## HaloJ (27 Jan 2011)

This is the final outbound route. I've not finished manually adding the extra course warnings for up coming junctions but for those who want it clicky below. You can export to whatever you like on the summary tab. Summery, oh I wish. 




Outbound route

http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=202090


Homeward route
http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=202280

The homeward route also takes in the ford that Del posted about on page 9. If it's flooded then we'll head back North and swing anticlockwise onto the B1002.

EDIT : Luke I tried ridewithgps and found that it did the same craziness as mapmyride. I've made a note of the crazy routing and I'm going to have a ride there to see if what they are suggesting is correct.


----------



## redjedi (28 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> This is the final outbound route. *I've not finished manually adding the extra course warnings for up coming junctions* but for those who want it clicky below. You can export to whatever you like on the summary tab. Summery, oh I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work Abs but you can relax a bit now.

We've got a destination, a halfway stop and a suggested route. That is all we need, anything else we'll take care of when we get there.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Good work Abs but you can relax a bit now.



+1
I'm really looking forward to this. Thanks for taking the time to organise everything Abs! See you at HPC


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2011)

Have fun everyone, I'll be keeping busy by doing my first Audax!


----------



## HaloJ (28 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Good work Abs but you can relax a bit now.
> 
> We've got a destination, a halfway stop and a suggested route. That is all we need, anything else we'll take care of when we get there.





rb58 said:


> +1
> I'm really looking forward to this. Thanks for taking the time to organise everything Abs! See you at HPC



hehe thank me if it all goes well. 

Outbound we're gonig to be having a mild head wind but we should be riding into warmer weather. The only issue is that the wind chill could make it feel like it's sub zero.

Quite excited about this now. My tooth pain seems to have diminished a little and I'm feeling better after a good sleep last night. Got lasagne tonight and carbonara tomorrow for the carb load.



StuAff said:


> Have fun everyone, I'll be keeping busy by doing my first Audax!



Great stuff, all the best! Let us know how it goes. 

Abs


----------



## stevevw (28 Jan 2011)

Looks like only two of us coming down from Herts now. We will get to KX just after 7:30 so will sprint down to HPC to meet you all at the start rather than on the route.

I have Luke's and Dave's mobile numbers, if we are late I will ring.


----------



## mistral (28 Jan 2011)

I'm planning to join you all on this one, looks like it should be a great ride

Thanks Abs for planning & sorting out all the details


----------



## EssexRider (28 Jan 2011)

If i werent going to Basildon to see two friends MMA fights then I would have met you halfway seeing as youre going through my town.


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jan 2011)

did i mention i've been to maldon before?

twas the night of aunty helens manningtree ride


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Jan 2011)

Abs - you're really spoiling us! I was thinking we'd be eating fish & chips out of paper whilst dangling our legs over the side of the river.


----------



## redjedi (28 Jan 2011)

She's got us reservations. Should we be bringing our ties and jackets with us?


----------



## HaloJ (28 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Abs - you're really spoiling us! I was thinking we'd be eating fish & chips out of paper whilst dangling our legs over the side of the river.





redjedi said:


> She's got us reservations. Should we be bringing our ties and jackets with us?



Maybe in the summer but cripes not in this weather!  Jackets not required. We do have a room to ourselves though.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jan 2011)

this the sort of ride I'm always looking for, I'm socked in this weekend with all sorts of nonsense, bah, you go rather close to my front door too

have fun and I hope it's not too cold


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2011)

Shame you can't join us Tynan..


----------



## redjedi (29 Jan 2011)

Good news is I'm not working tomorrow. 

Bad news is I've got home home to find out the boilers packed in and we've got no hot water or heating. Now I'm waiting to find out from my landlord when it will be fixed.
It won't affect my decision to go riding tomorrow, just puts a bit of a downer on the day.
Although it could be interesting if its not fixed by the time I get home tomorrow. After 120 miles I will be in need of a shower!


----------



## Origamist (29 Jan 2011)

Apologies - last minute bail from me. Gutted.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2011)

Combi boiler Luke? Pressure at 1 1/2 bar etc...may need topping up. (The boiler, not you)


----------



## redjedi (29 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Combi boiler Luke? Pressure at 1 1/2 bar etc...may need topping up. (The boiler, not you)



Not pressure, there's a leak inside it which is shorting the electrics., and as it's only 6 months old we have to get a Vaillant qualified engineer to fix it, which will be tuesday






Fan heaters purchased for our rooms and kettles on the go for hot water.

Sorry you can't make it Lee and Matt.


----------



## HaloJ (29 Jan 2011)

Dont worry. I'm currently in a situation myself. Bike disassembled for last minute repairs and the local power has failed indefinitely.


----------



## gbs (29 Jan 2011)

No show decision justifed. I did 127k, 22.0kph average with 1040m vertical today out in Surrey and I feel it. Although these are not impressive stats I am pleased since this was my first signigcant run since a major "off" in early October.

Good luck tomorrow and perhaps next time...


----------



## HaloJ (29 Jan 2011)

Yay! Power!

Bike running lovely and pretty clean.  Final head count looks like this......



Fly - unless the duvet wins
Flying Dodo
Frank9755
HaloJ
User10571 - Joining at Aldgate
Ianrauk - Joining at Aldgate
Lukesdad - likely meeting us for lunch
Mark Grant
Martin235
Martok
mistral
rb58
Red Jedi
SteveVW +1
topcat1
zigzag

Changes

Andrij
Davywalnuts
GBS
User3143
Origamist

London to Maldon and back for lunch.
Outbound : http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=202090
Inbound : http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=202280
Meet at Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner from 7:30, leaving promptly at 8. Halfway outbound break at The Blackmore Tea Rooms. Lunch at The Old Ship. Weather clear and cool with light easterly wind.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jan 2011)

Have a great ride everyone, right shame am missing this. 

Thanks again halo for all your hard work. 

Till next time chums!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2011)

Well I'm up at a ridiculous hour on a Sunday!!! Bike ready, just need to make me ready then I'll be on my way to HPC!!


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jan 2011)

buff and armwarmers martin?


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2011)

I might manage a buff, it is a little bit chilly!!

Usual short sleeve top though!


----------



## HaloJ (30 Jan 2011)

Bloody hell someone turned the sun off! I'm going for snug overkill. Two pair of socks, overshoes, knee warmers, arm warmers, gilet, montane and a buff to keep my ears warm.




Oh and just in case that's not enough I've got my boil-in-a-bag overtrousers in a little rucksack.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2011)

hmmm 4 egg omelet just demolished.. zero degrees out and very dark..!
So see ya'll at Aldgate Station


----------



## redflightuk (30 Jan 2011)

Have a good ride everybody


----------



## redjedi (30 Jan 2011)

Too early! Hurry up summer so we can start at a decent time.

See you at HPC at 7.45ish


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2011)

I'm leaving now - see you shortly!


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jan 2011)

ok so i got the train back............

wot a great ride, the blackmore tea rooms 10/10 very good choice abs and well done on your first 100
of the year (she's riding back as i write this)

great company today, i have some pics 

the others will along shortly with the full storey


----------



## User10571 (30 Jan 2011)

Great ride. Thanks Abs for pretty much seamless planning and organising.

Chilly to start with - but I can see this being an excellent summer ride - especially with the pub we stopped at for lunch.
I envisage many a cyclist sprawled on the benches outside.

My journey home was a tad exacerbated by the Greenwich foot tunnel being closed, and I didn't fancy a 20 minute wait for a £3.00 boat crossing. So Rotherhithe Tunnel it was, and although the air in there is far from good, I confess to having enjoyed blatting through there with the motors.

A surprising 80 door-to-door miles. (I bottled out of the ton run



) opting for the train return instead.

Cheers all!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2011)

Cheers Abs for organising this. It was good fun. I got badly lost in Ilford though on the way back (poxy GPS!) so I got 109 miles for the day. I'll post my track up if I can figure out how so everyone can have a giggle at my tour of Ilford, must have taken me 30 mins to find a way out at least. GPS is great so long as you stay on route otherwise it's "We both know there's a pink line nearby but I'm not going to tell you how to get back on it"

Then my GPS got a mind of it's own after the Woolwich ferry, the route I'd prepared was simple up the hill, turn left onto Shooters Hill, straight road home. But the Garmin wouldn't have it, no turn left into Woolwich, no turn left down this unlit alleyway in the pleasant estate.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2011)

I've just made it back. 118 miles for me. 

Looking forward to beer, hot shower, food, bed + warm feet!

Thanks again, Abs, for flawless organisation, and everyone else for wonderful company and banter!

I really enjoyed the ride. Essex is a bit rolling, and with the headwind it was quite challenging going out. Easier coming back, but the tailwind didn't seem as strong as in the morning - I guess they never do...

We said we were going for fish and chips, and we weren't disappointed! They were not small plates at the pub, and they were oval, but the pieces of cod were hanging over both ends. 

Washed down with a pint of the local brew made for a great lunch but probably not the ideal cycling fuel, so maybe no surprise that I had a bit of a low point c.20 miles into the return leg. But that passed, and then the route flattened, and straightened, as we took DZ's recommended Romford Road back into the City.

We were not disappointed by the carrot cake at the Blackmore Tea Rooms either. Highly recommended!

Looking forward to the next one, 

Frank


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Jan 2011)

Well done Abs. A good ride.
We didn't quite leave at 8.00 sharp, it was a chilly morning and some seemed to have struggled to get out of bed.
The tea rooms were very nice, tea and carrot cake for me. When we left Blackmore the group spread out a bit led at the front by Frank. He was riding as though he stole something.  When we stopped to regroup a few miles later he denied riding like a fugitve and explained that he was cold and trying to warm up. I suggested he should wear a buff.....
The pub was good. Hearty food and nice beer.
Those of us getting the train back went to Witham station, User10571 pulled out a lead and by the time the rest of us got there he had already sorted the tickets. A short wait for the train and then to Stratford where we split into two groups and cycled home.
91 miles for me.

Mark.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jan 2011)

lets see now
rob luke mark adam ian User10571 frank martin andy nigel? chris steve remus mike Abs/supergirl

http://img262.imageshack.us/g/halojmaldon003.jpg/

http://img262.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=halojmaldon003.jpg

we also met the southend ctc group, they were down stairs at the pub


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jan 2011)

well done. I did a measly 72 miles Cafe To Cafe, and it was bone cold all the way. I worried about you out in the wastes of Essex


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2011)

Im still riding round Chelmsford  Would have liked to chat longer but had to get back to let the staff in.
132 for the day.


----------



## stevevw (30 Jan 2011)

Fantastic Abs. We must do this again in the summer.

103 miles - Fish and Chips - Job done.

Even had my dinner being dished up as I walked through the door. Great end to a perfect day.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jan 2011)

Well done everyone! What a nice day out it looked...from Dave's snaps anyway.  Getting lost is part of the thrill Big M - savour it.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Jan 2011)

'Teef, this buffgate stuff is starting to cause some serious fallout. Innocent people who have purchased their own buffs are scared of the response that is likely to follow if they wear them. 

You may think I am exaggerating but one person, who I won't name, told me today that he has a buff like the one Claudine used to have, but he is afraid to wear it in case he is accused of receiving stolen goods!

What is the world coming to when the buff-wearing rights of people are infringed in this way?


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jan 2011)

A very nicely organised day out - you just need to sort the weather out Abs, but apart from the cold headwind everything else almost went as planned, although it could be said one or two participants did take the p*** once or twice. 

Setting off from HPC it was mainly a FNRttC route, until heading off into Birds of a Feather territory and Chigwell - there's lot of money there in those big houses. And about every other house was having work done to make it even bigger. One looked like a mini South Fork ranch. 

Once we'd got past the M25 I was in unknown territory for a little while, as I'd never been in that part of Essex before, but we'd certainly got some nice quiet rolling roads. Nice friendly cafe in Blackmore and then slightly less rolling roads for the second half.

Having been a late convert to GPS, the last week has been a real revelation, as following the little trail has been so easy and greatly cuts down on the stoppage time. Setting off from Maldon to get the train, we made a last minute decision to head for Witham instead of Chelmsford, so it was just a question of switching routes, as I'd previously plotted it whilst sat in the pub, just in case, and then just following the dots. And then once back in Stratford, I had a quiet-ish route already planned back to St Pancras which Andy and I followed. Then I had a quick sprint along the platform to get a train which was about to leave, so I was back to home at 6.45 with just under 80 miles for the day. I had to make my own tea though.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2011)

An excellent day out with Cyclechat friends. Well done Abs on organising a cracking ride.

My self and User10571 waited at Aldgate for the peleton to arrive.





This year's 'Look' is User10571 Ninja black.






I let Johnny Rotten look after my steed for a while






The peleton arrived..






Essex has it's fair share of tall (?) structures.. some nice.. 






some not so






Where's Becs when there's an animal to ride? 










Fish and chips & beer at..






Has a cracking view.






These pics and more *here. *(Please help yourself to any)


So.. a nice cold ride, at a nice quick pace..we all had to try keep up with Frank, that helped keep the internal fires nice and stoked. 

Back to home myself and Ross headed to Dartford. Which meant traversing the Grays one way system. The same one way system that myself and Arallsopp got lost in for 3 days once on a Southend SMRbtH, I still have nightmares. Oh yes.. apparently myself and Ross are "effing winkers you mugs!!"...according to some charming hatchback passenger.

114 miles for the day.. walked in the door at 6.45pm to a nice Roast Beef din-dins..
Thanks for organising Abs and thanks everyone else for the great company.


----------



## redjedi (30 Jan 2011)

Got home about 8ish with 116 miles on the clock.

Great day out apart from the head wind, and an excellent route. I will look forward to doing it again in the summer.

And both food stops were excellent. Carrot cake at Blackmore's tea room is highly recommended, and the fish and chips really hit the spot.

Thanks Abs.


----------



## rb58 (30 Jan 2011)

Big thanks for organizing today Abs. Thoroughly enjoyed the ride, the company and the stops. Even enjoyed the super speedy ride back via Dartford with Ian. I was home, showered and on the sofa by 6.30pm with 109 miles in the legs. Can't wait to try that route in the summer! 
Cheers!
Ross


----------



## zigzag (31 Jan 2011)

a splendid day out and almost as good as winter cycling can get! a bit breezy and cloudy in the morning, but the sun came out in the afternoon and the wind calmed down. sunshine was short lived, but sunsets with vivid blue sky and pink clouds are always a pleasure to observe.

a fair amount of calories was burnt, and also consumed - including jumbo piece of cod at 'the old ship'. back home at 18:40, with 107miles and 14.4mph moving average. hot bath, hearty dinner and now - warm bed.

thank you Abi for getting us all out today - that's a proper way of spending sundays. i also agree about this ride in late spring/summer.


----------



## Martok (31 Jan 2011)

A lovely route organised by my better half, Abs for this Sunday ride to Maldon.

It was a rather cold day and boy did we feel it at times. Once cycling, we mostly warmed up though I did have to put my overshoes on half way along the journey (two pairs of socks just weren't enough).

Stopped at the Blackmore Tea Rooms @30 miles for much needed sustenance (the lemon cake was excellent) and then on to The Old Ship for lunch. Many of us had fish & chips though going by the size of the monster that overhung both ends of the plate it was more like half a whale! Very tasty but boy did that repeat on the way home...





I couldn't keep up with the main pack on the way there and trailed some distance behind (only managed an average of 12.8) and I really struggled with the hills (though most of you probably didn't think much of them) - too unfit and too much fat on me. A big thanks to all those who did stints as back markers and kept me company on the journey.

6 of us decided not to do the journey home so we cycled up to Witham and caught a train to Stratford (typical that this weekend it didn't go as far as Liverpool Street). Once there we split in 2 with me and Adam cycling back to St Pancras Station. A big thanks to Adam for navigating me there. I did get a bit lost once I left him thanks to road works and diversions but I doubled back and got back on track.

I finally arrived home at 6.50pm with 83 miles done. A quick drink to replenish fluids and then I had a lovely long, hot bath!


----------



## HaloJ (31 Jan 2011)

Thanks all for a great ride and great company! Getting lost in the city on the way out. I'm screwed without a breadcrumb trail to follow which is why I let everyone else navigate when out on Sunday rides.  Lovely route and the headwind whilst chilling was only brutal on the final part as we approached Maldon. The hedges vanished, fields opened out and we were riding up an exposed incline straight into Sibera. Brrrrr.

Thank you to The Blackmore Tea Rooms and to The Old Ship in Heybridge Basin for great food and accomdation for 20 chilly cyclists.

The return leg was a pacey none stop ride with achy knees for me. Confounded by being a plonker and getting a foot wet when riding through DZ's aforementioned ford. 30 miles during winter with a soggy, cold foot is far from pleasant. Still a superb ride though and a beautiful sunset.

I returned home to find a bath ready for myself with dinner following shortly after I got out, thanks love.

Totals for the ride were 117 miles at 14.2 average with 3925 foot of climbs (see, flat!)

Outbound : http://connect.garmi...tivity/66020042
Inbound : http://connect.garmi...tivity/66020037

Finally may I just say I was a little taken aback at the turn out and sign up for the event. I was expecting low numbers seeing as it's a long ride and during the winter. So thank you once more for making it a great day.

Abs


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2011)

Glad everyone had fun. My audax was an experience and a half. Up dark and early, into the start at Denmead at 7.45 for 8. Notwithstanding the strong headwind, I got rapidly dropped. I didn't have anyone to follow, was trying not to use the Garmin or phone too much to conserve the batteries, and didn't have a paper map. A few lessons for next time...Not surprisingly, ended up going the wrong way, and by the time I got to Whitchurch (first control) I was 40km up on the route distance. I decided to keep going for the 200k, but just do my own thing (third control, Wantage, was too far north). After a rather hairy diversion along the A34 (!!), met up with a few others at the next control, Kingsclere, again to go the wrong way heading south. Made it back to Denmead at about 8.30, home 9.10. Total mileage a fraction under 128, and great practice for my LeLOG. I'll definitely have another go at that route when it's a bit warmer & the day longer.


----------



## frank9755 (31 Jan 2011)

StuAff said:


> Glad everyone had fun. My audax was an experience and a half. Up dark and early, into the start at Denmead at 7.45 for 8. Notwithstanding the strong headwind, I got rapidly dropped. I didn't have anyone to follow, was trying not to use the Garmin or phone too much to conserve the batteries, and didn't have a paper map. A few lessons for next time...Not surprisingly, ended up going the wrong way, and by the time I got to Whitchurch (first control) I was 40km up on the route distance. I decided to keep going for the 200k, but just do my own thing (third control, Wantage, was too far north). After a rather hairy diversion along the A34 (!!), met up with a few others at the next control, Kingsclere, again to go the wrong way heading south. Made it back to Denmead at about 8.30, home 9.10. Total mileage a fraction under 128, and great practice for my LeLOG. I'll definitely have another go at that route when it's a bit warmer & the day longer.




Stu,

Very brave of you to attempt your first 200k audax in January! It's a lot harder when you are constantly running out of daylight.

With hindsight you might have had a better time of it if you'd come with us. It would have been an early start for you (+ therefore maybe not possible) but you would have had a similar length ride but with people you knew who would have ridden with you / periodically waited to re-group. And you would have had the best carrot cake I've ever had and a monster piece of fish for lunch!

You mentioned that navigating was a problem: how did you get on with the route sheet? They're normally pretty good - but nothing is foolproof!

I'm sure you'll find your next 200k a lot easier for the experience.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Stu,
> 
> Very brave of you to attempt your first 200k audax in January! It's a lot harder when you are constantly running out of daylight.
> 
> ...


Definitely fancied it, but no dice- trains simply not early enough to make it to the start in time.
Route sheet was clearly not detailed enough for me- no distances, no road numbers, no compass bearings. I'll do my own next time! I had a GPX loaded on the 705, but was trying not to use it as I was worried about battery life (turned out I was right, I got the low power warning- didn't do that on the Loughborough ride!).
In planning for my LeJOG (end of May), I'm taking the view that the more prep I can do, the better. Not quite as planned for sure, but still glad I did it. I'll have another go at that route when it's a bit warmer & lighter!


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes.. apparently myself and Ross are "effing winkers you mugs!!"...according to some charming hatchback passenger.



It was something of a surreal moment as he was yelling at us to get _*on*_ the pavement. Gotta love Grays!


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Feb 2011)

Finally got around to uploading pics to photobucket here

Mark.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks Mark for sharing.
I particularly liked the group photos of us in our private dining room, and the ones taken from out of its windows - the view of the boats and also the views of Ian polishing his bike fixing his puncture during lunchtime!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2011)

You must have been warm if you have 'taken the buff off' Frank. And Mick is wearing an excellent top - did he manage to keep hold of it?


Nice photos Mark, and the outlook toward the sea, and toward the unknown, is just nice..No 22 - with the youngster running (across to the bikes!)


----------

